# Need "SCREENING CODE" FOR 87804



## dburchett (Dec 1, 2009)

I have gotten a few denials from Tricare stating that we need to file 87804 with the proper "screening code". I am not sure of which one to use. Any suggestions?


----------



## mitchellde (Dec 1, 2009)

I am without books right now so elaborate on what 87804 is and what code you use and are you coding for the pathologist or lab.


----------



## codernickie (Dec 1, 2009)

87804 is "infectious agent antigen detection by immunoassay:influenza" this code is use to test for swine flu A & B.  

I have been using 87804 twice with -91 and i use "influenza symptom" 487.7 as a Dx and i have been getting paid by insurance carrier. I'm not sure about Tricare because we do not take Tricare insurance

Hope this helps
Nickie, CPC


----------

